#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Ontmaagd door moslim man

## Nora19930911

Hoi allemaal,

----------


## Feriel

> Hoi allemaal,
> Een tijd geleden ben ik erg verliefd geworden op een jongen van islamitische afkomst.
> Zelf ben ik niet moslim.
> Ik was destijds nog maagd en hij was mijn eerste. Nou wilt hij tot op de dag van vandaag niet geloven dat hij mijn eerste was en ontkent dit. Hij zegt ook dat hij geen zonde heeft begaan volgens zijn cultuur is dit waar? Als een moslim man een niet moslim meisje ontmaagd blijft dit dan ongestraft? Bedankt voor de antwoorden alvast .


Seks buiten het huwelijk is niet toegestaan.

----------


## Nora19930911

> Seks buiten het huwelijk is niet toegestaan.


Bedankt voor je antwoord.
Ik weet dat dit niet mag mijn vraag was eigenlijk meer omdat ik zelf geen moslim ben dat dit dan geen zonde is voor hem .niet het feit dat er sex buiten het huwelijk om is geweest wat zowiso fout is. maar ik dacht Mischien word het alleen als zonde geteld voor hem als het betreft het ontmaagden van een moslim vrouw was zonder de intentie om met haar te blijven. En dat het niet als zonde telt omdat ik zelf niet islamitisch ben. Als je het nog een beetje begrijpt Haha.

----------


## amir1

> Hoi allemaal,
> Een tijd geleden ben ik erg verliefd geworden op een jongen van islamitische afkomst.
> Zelf ben ik niet moslim.
> Ik was destijds nog maagd en hij was mijn eerste. Nou wilt hij tot op de dag van vandaag niet geloven dat hij mijn eerste was en ontkent dit. Hij zegt ook dat hij geen zonde heeft begaan volgens zijn cultuur is dit waar? Als een moslim man een niet moslim meisje ontmaagd blijft dit dan ongestraft? Bedankt voor de antwoorden 
> alvast .


Goedeavond. Het is wel een zonde.er is geen onderscheid in de islam wat fout is is fout jullie zijn allebei fout geweest.in marokko is het strafbaar..

----------


## Feriel

> Bedankt voor je antwoord.
> Ik weet dat dit niet mag mijn vraag was eigenlijk meer omdat ik zelf geen moslim ben dat dit dan geen zonde is voor hem .niet het feit dat er sex buiten het huwelijk om is geweest wat zowiso fout is. maar ik dacht Mischien word het alleen als zonde geteld voor hem als het betreft het ontmaagden van een moslim vrouw was zonder de intentie om met haar te blijven. En dat het niet als zonde telt omdat ik zelf niet islamitisch ben. Als je het nog een beetje begrijpt Haha.


Nee, of jij wel of niet islamitisch bent heeft daar niets mee van doen.

----------


## Feriel

> Ik was destijds nog maagd en hij was mijn eerste. Nou wilt hij tot op de dag van vandaag niet geloven dat hij mijn eerste was en ontkent dit.


Dat hij je niet gelooft vind ik stompzinnig.

----------


## Murphy

Je hebt moslims en moslims get it?

----------

